# 130G..6ft of Beauty



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So I picked up a 130G today. I got it home filled her, got my spare XP3 going. Added some prime & a little bit of salt. When I got the filter going this terrible smell came about & its still there. So What should I do? Water Change, or just let it cycle for a bit longer??

ben


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was the filter cleaned? Was it a running filter or just sitting there?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lol..i cant lie. the xp3 sat for a week. I was going to clean it before i hooked it up to!! lol. but then i had second thoughts. I cleaned the xp3 of course after that terrible smell. i bet thats where I went wrong. So just a water change then probably eh???


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

yea ben all the decaing matter in the tank would have started to smell and been released in to your water i would do a large water change and the ammonia and nitrate in the water would be very high


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry i ment the decaing matter in the filter


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

it will go away in a few days. I am assuming it was the decaying stuff in the filter, or it can also be some dried up dead algae in the tank (sometimes not clearly visible). Once they hit water, they SMELL


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

...very true! the smell was terrible. like rotting eggs. so what we are doing is emptying it completely. basically start the cycling over again. Next weekend the fish move in! I will post pics. The stand still requires door's so me & the "carpenter buddy" are going to build some black doors. then comes the decor & thats where I think "Smiladon" comes in. Still debating though..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what you put in it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well so far moving in next weekend will be 5-6inch IT Datnoid/Red Hi-Fin Wolffish/Mega Irwini Cat & a bumble bee Catfish. That's it so far.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the smell has gone missing! now to let the sand settle. I added some plum 3m sand today. temperature is up @ 81. getting excited to move in fish & add more DW.


----------

